# 8 Glam Ways to Wear Your Ponytail



## Adrienne (Jul 5, 2009)

*Rock the cheerleader pony.*
You don’t have to have spirit fingers or carry pom-poms to try this ponytail DO. Freida Pinto looks fresh and sophisticated with this simple slicked-back high ponytail. For a bump-free top, try spraying a bristle brush with hairspray before combing hair back to tame kinks and flyaways. Turn up the volume on this classic style like Pinto does on the red carpet with sexy black liner and pretty pink lips.




*Try a messy braid.*
Kate Hudson embodies the comfortable-chic look, and her pony is no exception—a messy braid with loose layers in the front works with her bohemian style. To amp up the glam factor, try adding a little volume at the top by teasing the crown like Hudson does here.




*Tie up your tail.*
This look is as easy as it is glamorous. “The front of the hair gives the impression of a chignon,” says Barex style-team leader Odile Gilbert about this slicked-back look, “but the back is a ponytail.” Start by giving your hair a side part and running a pomade, like Barex Gum Gum, through to define and smooth flyaways, then secure the pony near the top of the head with an elastic. Gilbert attaches the ponytail to the nape of the neck by threading elastic string through both sections, but you can use two large bobby pins for the same effect. Finish with a shine spray to keep your pony looking sleek.




*Do the swept-away look, with a side part.*
Lucy Liu’s sexy side part adds some pizzazz to her pony. Use bobby pins and a smoothing cream or gel like L’OrÃ©al Paris Studio Line Smoothness Smoothing Cream Glossing Cream to hold back shorter layers. Tease your pony and spritz with a volumizing hairspray for an added boost.




*Keep it cute and curly.*
Jordana Brewster is sweet yet seductive with her slicked-back, curly ponytail and playful fringe. Paired with a baby pink dress and pearly gloss, this ‘do is a winning combo. Ditch your everyday rubber band and opt for a ponytail holder that matches your hair color, like Blax Snag-Free Hair Elastics, for the perfect party look.




*Try the new side pony.*
Jewel’s braided ponytail is the perfect look for this recently turned country girl. This fuss-free center part and low-slung side braid are great whether you’re hitting the red carpet or working that girl-next-door weekend vibe.




*Look ballerina chic.*
Bumble and Bumble editorial stylist Laurent Philippon created this bad-girl ballerina look at BCBG. To get it, pull hair into a low ponytail and secure with an elastic. Then spritz the tail with Bumble and Bumble Hair Powder to give it some grip and staying power and divide your pony into two sections. Taking one half, twist the hair and coil it around the elastic (as if you were creating a bun) and secure with bobby pins.




*Hide your elastic.*
Hairstylist Kevin Ryan created this chic pony at Jason Wu’s fall 2009 runway show. First, he made a center part, gathered the hair at the nape of the neck and secured it with a bungee hairband from his Rsession Tools Pin-Up Girl Kit for a tight pony. Next, he took a section of the ponytail, made a loop at the end and tied it with a clear elastic to prevent wispy ends. Then he wrapped this piece around the pony and secured it with mini bobby pins—finishing with a shot of hairspray to prevent flyaways. For a step-by-step video, check out Suze Yalof Schwartz’s backstage interview with Ryan at New York Fashion Week.
Source


----------



## Lucy (Jul 5, 2009)

i wish my hair went into a ponytail! lol the layers are too short, it just falls out


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 5, 2009)

I like the side pony tail/braid look!


----------



## SalescoopSarah (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree with Lucy! All my layers end up falling out whenever i try to tie my hair. I have to either pin them or spray them to hold, which doesn't work very well whenever I try to go for the natural pony tail look. I love the look where you can hide the elastic, kind of classy and fun at the same time!


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 15, 2009)

That third ponytail drives me insane. When people wear their hair like that, I want to pull it out and throw the band at them


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That third ponytail drives me insane. When people wear their hair like that, I want to pull it out and throw the band at them Wow, violence! lol!




I really like these looks. I can never get my hair to look this great in ponytails, though. I wish I could get my hair pin-straight!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wish my hair went into a ponytail! lol the layers are too short, it just falls out



Try doing a very high ponytail, or, one other thing you could try is buy those headbands with combs, it should help holding the layers. My sister in law likes to grab little sections of hair, and pin them on her head with small claw clips in a bun fashion, no specific rules on where to place the clips, but it always looks nice when she does it.

One thing i like to do is cover my elastic with a piece of hair, but i always have fallouts so i'll make sure i watch that video.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 15, 2009)

I do the cover the hair elastic ponytail if I wear my hair like that for work. Outside of work I do more of a messy pony tail.


----------



## ItsMyMakeover (Jul 15, 2009)

I really like the "tie up your tail" =) I've never seen it before.


----------



## Lipsticklullaby (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 21, 2009)

I like the first one the best, followed by lucy liu!

my hair is also too short at the moment, it comes out and makes me look like a puffball, lol!


----------

